# protein powders scams-how most supplement companies scam people



## swolesearcher (Jun 27, 2014)

Protein Spiking - YouTube


----------



## Sully (Jun 27, 2014)

Very interesting. Now I'm gonna go to the kitchen and check my protein tubs.


----------



## Sully (Jun 27, 2014)

Dymatize ISO-100 is gtg. MuscleMeds Carnivor, not so much. Disappointing. Gonna have to check out a different beef protein isolate supplier.


----------



## Sandpig (Jun 27, 2014)

This must be a big thing right now, cause I just watched the same type of video done by Will Brink earlier this week.


----------



## Alinshop (Jun 27, 2014)

Lil' Sully said:


> Dymatize ISO-100 is gtg. MuscleMeds Carnivor, not so much. Disappointing. Gonna have to check out a different beef protein isolate supplier.



Good to hear Dymatize is gtg, because it tastes so good!


----------



## swolesearcher (Jun 27, 2014)

Alinshop said:


> Good to hear Dymatize is gtg, because it tastes so good!


I'm currently using dymatize beef elite primal and they contain added bcaa and creatine. I'm disappointed  I know dymatize is one of the more reliable brands so I wonder why they did that


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jun 27, 2014)

Brands with lots of hype and or have a well known spokesperson are the ones id look more closely at imo.  Remember the 3 page muscletech ads with Cutler on it ..pure overpriced shit..


----------



## Sandpig (Jun 27, 2014)

I never understood why companies put creatine in protein. Doesn't it turn to creatinine after it's been in a liquid for a certain amount of time?

I usually mix my drinks for the next days work the night before.


----------



## Sully (Jun 28, 2014)

Sandpig said:


> I never understood why companies put creatine in protein. Doesn't it turn to creatinine after it's been in a liquid for a certain amount of time?
> 
> I usually mix my drinks for the next days work the night before.



I've never heard that before. Does anyone have any scientific data they can point out that shows that this happens? It doesn't make much sense to me.


----------



## Sully (Jun 28, 2014)

swolesearcher said:


> I'm currently using dymatize beef elite primal and they contain added bcaa and creatine. I'm disappointed  I know dymatize is one of the more reliable brands so I wonder why they did that



This is just a guess, but based on the 3 flavors it's available in I think Dymatize might just be buying Carnivor from MuscleMeds and repackaging it. I can't find the nutrition label for the Dymatize product to compare the 2, but I'm almost certain that's what's happening. Carnivor adds creatine and BCAA's to their product as well.


----------



## MattG (Jun 28, 2014)

excellent info bro thank you! I'll scrutinize all my protein purchases from now on. Universal milk and egg protein is GTG, but the cheap ass body fortress is loaded with amino acids on the ingredient list...wow, shocking right?lol I never buy that cheap crap, except for a couple days ago to get me by till my next shipment comes in. Didn't feel like getting ripped off at GNC just for a few days worth of protein powder so bought the $17 tub at walmart. I knew it couldn't be up to par obviously, but this video proves it no doubt


----------



## Sandpig (Jun 28, 2014)

Lil' Sully said:


> I've never heard that before. Does anyone have any scientific data they can point out that shows that this happens? It doesn't make much sense to me.



I don't know where to find the scientific data but I thought this was pretty well known in the industry. That's why companies haven't been able to come up with a 100% stable liquid creatine product.

If you Google it you'll find lots of info about it. But again, I don't know where to find the real science on it.


----------



## swolesearcher (Jun 28, 2014)

Lil' Sully said:


> This is just a guess, but based on the 3 flavors it's available in I think Dymatize might just be buying Carnivor from MuscleMeds and repackaging it. I can't find the nutrition label for the Dymatize product to compare the 2, but I'm almost certain that's what's happening. Carnivor adds creatine and BCAA's to their product as well.



i`ve used carnivor before and i`m not sure because they are quite more difficult to mix when you shake them. also i compared the powder and carnivor seems to be way  more thin. dymatize looks like sand  but its mixability is quite better
here is the elite primal`s nutritional label


----------



## Dens228 (Jun 28, 2014)

I love the Dymatize brand.
I've been using the Elite Casein for quite a while.


----------



## Alinshop (Jun 28, 2014)

swolesearcher said:


> I'm currently using dymatize beef elite primal and they contain added bcaa and creatine. I'm disappointed  I know dymatize is one of the more reliable brands so I wonder why they did that



I use their reg whey, XT blend, and iso but have not tried their beef Primal yet. The label for the Primal sure doesn't look good according to the info in the video.


----------



## Alinshop (Jun 28, 2014)

I also use Synthetek's SynthePURE, so no worries there!


----------



## MattG (Jun 28, 2014)

Universal and Optimum Nutrition's lines are legit. Looked up a buncha them on Amazon and read the labels, a few for each brand and no aminos or creatine...so those will continue to be purchases in the future. I was dissappointed in Ronnie Colemans stuff cause #1 ive used about 50lbs worth and it tastes amazing, but it fails the amino test...#2 its pretty damn expensive, so i really feel ripped off now. Goddamnit Ronnie, shame on you youre supposed to be an honest cop.lol


----------



## Sandpig (Jun 28, 2014)

I just looked and I'm happy to say that there were no aminos listed in Jays protein


----------



## swolesearcher (Jun 28, 2014)

MattG said:


> Universal and Optimum Nutrition's lines are legit. Looked up a buncha them on Amazon and read the labels, a few for each brand and no aminos or creatine...so those will continue to be purchases in the future. I was dissappointed in Ronnie Colemans stuff cause #1 ive used about 50lbs worth and it tastes amazing, but it fails the amino test...#2 its pretty damn expensive, so i really feel ripped off now. Goddamnit Ronnie, shame on you youre supposed to be an honest cop.lol



lol fuck ronnie he`s a liar.. since hearing him talking shit about lee priest i don`t like him anymore. good to know that optimum and universal are gtg. thanks


----------



## swolesearcher (Jun 28, 2014)

Sandpig said:


> I just looked and I'm happy to say that there were no aminos listed in Jays protein



oh great! Jay just seems too nice and honest to me to scam people like that. props to Jay.


----------



## Sandpig (Jun 28, 2014)

swolesearcher said:


> oh great! Jay just seems too nice and honest to me to scam people like that. props to Jay.


You know he is part of the BPI family
I'm sure he was involved with the formulation,  but not sure if it was 100% him or what? 
That's why I had to check


----------



## Alinshop (Jun 28, 2014)

swolesearcher said:


> I'm currently using dymatize beef elite primal and they contain added bcaa and creatine. I'm disappointed  I know dymatize is one of the more reliable brands so I wonder why they did that





Sandpig said:


> *I just looked and I'm happy to say that there were no aminos listed in Jays protein*



Nice to hear. I was going to ask earlier but didn't want to put you on the spot!


----------



## Sandpig (Jun 28, 2014)

Alinshop said:


> Nice to hear. I was going to ask earlier but didn't want to put you on the spot!



That would have been fine with me. I don't officially work for him. I'm just a good friend who helps from time to time and he hooks me up with supps and clothes


----------



## xchewbaccax777 (Jul 5, 2014)

swolesearcher said:


> I'm currently using dymatize beef elite primal and they contain added bcaa and creatine. I'm disappointed  I know dymatize is one of the more reliable brands so I wonder why they did that



Great post


----------



## Sully (Jul 6, 2014)

xchewbaccax777 said:


> Great post



Sarcasm? I'm not sure.


----------



## xchewbaccax777 (Jul 6, 2014)

Lil' Sully said:


> Sarcasm? I'm not sure.



Not sarcasm dawg! You know I got nothing but love for my brothers I watched the videos very informative and interesting and I thought it was a great post so that's why I put great post. Lol


----------



## xchewbaccax777 (Jul 6, 2014)

Lil' Sully said:


> Very interesting. Now I'm gonna go to the kitchen and check my protein tubs.



I concur


----------

